# The StP Bandana Project



## Matt Derrick

So with the permission of @ellilis , I've taken her bandanna design and modified it a bit. I'm almost done getting together all the silkscreening materials I need and I'll be printing and selling these here on StP! What I need from you is your opinions and ideas for this bandanna. Here's a rough draft:





As suggested by some, I've rotated the compass so the NSWE letters point downward when it's folded up around your neck. I've also removed the gears from her design and replaced them with squatter symbols and circle a's. I know the A's and N's are a little anarcho-squatter core, so if you have other ideas, let me know!. I've also taken out the sailboats and houses, but i'll most likely be putting the sailboats back in somehow. Lastly, I changed the railroad tracks to roads on the left and right for the rubber trampers 

I'd like to fill the black space with hobo symbols, but I haven't decided which ones yet. Here's a copy of @ellilis 's design for those who would like to compare:




I do like the gears, so maybe that's a better idea? Let me know! Ideally, I'd like for the finished product to be representative of everyone's input here on StP, and I'll probably be selling these for about 10 bucks.

A huge shout out to @ellilis for letting me borrow the majority of her design!

*UPDATE 1:* it isn't an official design, but i posted an update with various hobo symbols i'm thinking of putting on it if you want to give me your feedback, check it out here: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandanna-project.20234/page-2#post-149806

*UPDATE 2:* new design with improved 'hand drawn' images in the corners, and some new hobo symbols thrown in. brought back the liquor bottles and sailboats. help me fill the rest with your ideas! Check it out: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandanna-project.20234/page-3#post-149956

*UPDATE 3:* latest design is up, with added images of dumpsters, road dogs, and bindle sticks! we're getting pretty close to done, so let me know if you have any more ideas! https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandanna-project.20234/page-4#post-150576

*UPDATE 4 (10/01/2014):* turns out after printing a test sheet that all the symbols are waaaay to big! gotta resize everything. see the pics and details here: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandanna-project.20234/page-6#post-153406

*UPDATE 5 (11/2/2014):* resized the corner symbols, shrunk the width of the tracks/road, and added 9 new symbols. need 12 more and we'll be done! check out the post here for full details: https://squattheplanet.com/your-projects/threads/the-stp-bandanna-project.20234/page-6#post-155545


----------



## Matt Derrick

oh, and i was thinking about fitting this in there somewhere maybe?


----------



## landpirate

Loving this. two thoughts and this is just my opinion because I think it looks pretty awesome as it is, but could you make the circle A and Squatting sign look more 'hand drawn' like the rest of the design. The edges look a bit cleaner than the rest of it at the moment. Second thing, maybe skulls and Cross bones for the sea punks out there? I dunno, I love a skull and Cross bone so maybe I'm bias. Can't wait to see the finished bandana.


----------



## North

That one at the top looks sick


----------



## LilKitKat

I agree with North, the top design is really rad and I'd probably buy it...


----------



## wizehop

NO STP in there somewhere?


----------



## Tude

huh - have to think. STP really needs to be in there - as well as the web addy too. I love the bike insignia and boats and rails and squatter symbols and the booze bottles. hehe I've worked on several custom bicycle jerseys - lots of redesigning. Awesome great start - I'd be in for a few myself!


----------



## Neogodhobo

Oh wow I love the idea...I prefer the one without the Squatter right and Anarchy


----------



## dprogram

I think it's a great start! I personally like the Anarchy and Squatter symbol but not in it's current location and that large. If you could include the A, an slanty N, E, and a peace sign in place of the whiskey bottles it might be just discreet enough. Subtlety can be good sometimes. I think it'd be cool to put the N, S, E, W on every corner so you could use it as an indication to which way you're headed. j/k I'm not sure about that last one but thought I'd throw it out there. I've got a patch from Twig and it has a dumpster opened on one side that makes it look like a house...that could potentially look cool. I also like the idea about adding other hobo symbols. I like the idea of "squattheplanet.com" being incorporated somewhere too. I might give this a shot and goofing with it. I'm too easily distracted most of the time but I'll try.


----------



## ChrisKCMD

Matt Derrick said:


> So with the permission of @ellilis , I've taken her bandanna design and modified it a bit. I'm almost done getting together all the silkscreening materials I need and I'll be printing and selling these here on StP! What I need from you is your opinions and ideas for this bandanna. Here's a rough draft:
> 
> View attachment 17135
> 
> 
> As suggested by some, I've rotated the compass so the NSWE letters point downward when it's folded up around your neck. I've also removed the gears from her design and replaced them with squatter symbols and circle a's. I know the A's and N's are a little anarcho-squatter core, so if you have other ideas, let me know!. I've also taken out the sailboats and houses, but i'll most likely be putting the sailboats back in somehow. Lastly, I changed the railroad tracks to roads on the left and right for the rubber trampers
> 
> I'd like to fill the black space with hobo symbols, but I haven't decided which ones yet. Here's a copy of @ellilis 's design for those who would like to compare:
> 
> View attachment 17136
> 
> 
> I do like the gears, so maybe that's a better idea? Let me know! Ideally, I'd like for the finished product to be representative of everyone's input here on StP, and I'll probably be selling these for about 10 bucks.
> 
> A huge shout out to @ellilis for letting me borrow the majority of her design!


Im sure i won't make any friends here by saying this but how about putting something else in place of just 2 of the booze bottles. maybe old school hobo bindles? not all of us drink, or at least i don't(anymore ) . also STP should be in there


----------



## foxtailV

Just had a random idea but on the back of the bandana there could be a very basic map of North America, with the Canadian, The Highline, The two Mids, The Lowline, and coasters. When I started out than was my only map, it could be very useful for quick exchanges and discussion of travel. It ads value to the cloth for more than just any bandana.


----------



## wizehop

What about having a few different styles or colours of bandanna's, as opposed to trying to jam every single aspect of all the lifestyles into one.


----------



## Kate Westcoast

LOVE THE BIKE


----------



## beerfaerie

i love the top one, i do like the ideas of putting an STP somewhere and the map on the back to give it more use


----------



## Boneless

The top one looks sweet, if you're wanting to add hobo symbols look into the old school hobo-glyphs


----------



## Neogodhobo

These Hobo symbols are the best, if you ask me, ( Lower right side of hand ) youv got all the dangerous one in there


----------



## Boneless

Neogodhobo said:


> These Hobo symbols are the best, if you ask me, ( Lower right side of hand ) youv got all the dangerous one in there


Leave quickly, man with gun here, unsafe place, hobos arrested?


----------



## Matt Derrick

landpirate said:


> Loving this. two thoughts and this is just my opinion because I think it looks pretty awesome as it is, but could you make the circle A and Squatting sign look more 'hand drawn' like the rest of the design. The edges look a bit cleaner than the rest of it at the moment. Second thing, maybe skulls and Cross bones for the sea punks out there? I dunno, I love a skull and Cross bone so maybe I'm bias. Can't wait to see the finished bandana.



i'm with you on the 'hand drawn' idea, i think that might make it look more natural. i also like the idea of the skull and cross bones, i'll play with it and see what i can come up with.



wizehop said:


> NO STP in there somewhere?



haha I'm kinda shocked how many people asked for this! i will find a way to throw it in maybe without being too obvious (like SQUAT THE PLANET BITCHES in 237 point font, jk)



dprogram said:


> I think it's a great start! I personally like the Anarchy and Squatter symbol but not in it's current location and that large. If you could include the A, an slanty N, E, and a peace sign in place of the whiskey bottles it might be just discreet enough. Subtlety can be good sometimes. I think it'd be cool to put the N, S, E, W on every corner so you could use it as an indication to which way you're headed. j/k I'm not sure about that last one but thought I'd throw it out there. I've got a patch from Twig and it has a dumpster opened on one side that makes it look like a house...that could potentially look cool. I also like the idea about adding other hobo symbols. I like the idea of "squattheplanet.com" being incorporated somewhere too. I might give this a shot and goofing with it. I'm too easily distracted most of the time but I'll try.



can you take a pic with your phone? i'm curious



foxtailV said:


> Just had a random idea but on the back of the bandana there could be a very basic map of North America, with the Canadian, The Highline, The two Mids, The Lowline, and coasters. When I started out than was my only map, it could be very useful for quick exchanges and discussion of travel. It ads value to the cloth for more than just any bandana.



that's an interesting idea. if you could maybe submit some maps, i'll look into how this could be done.



wizehop said:


> What about having a few different styles or colours of bandanna's, as opposed to trying to jam every single aspect of all the lifestyles into one.



true, there is only so much space. i haven't silkscreened in quite a while, and i only have the materials to build one frame at the moment (bandanna prints are huge), so i'd like to start with one design and do others as i get more comfortable with it.

if folks could submit their favorite hobo symbols, that would be awesome!

i have all the printing materials, including 48 black bandannas. so as soon as i get the design locked down, these should be available fairly soon. later on i might try doing different colors of cloth and inks, etc...



ChrisKCMD said:


> Im sure i won't make any friends here by saying this but how about putting something else in place of just 2 of the booze bottles. maybe old school hobo bindles? not all of us drink, or at least i don't(anymore ) . also STP should be in there



i'm thinking about replacing the booze bottles with circle a, e, peace, and squatter signs... although i might mix the bottle in with the hobo symbols.

anyways, those are my thoughts for now, thanks for all the input, it's exciting to see how many people are into this. i gotta do a bunch of school work over the next day or two but ill try and put the latest version up for everyone to see in the next 2-3 days. keep those ideas coming!


----------



## Neogodhobo

Boneless said:


> Leave quickly, man with gun here, unsafe place, hobos arrested?



Yep


----------



## Tude

I agree with the hand drawn look. I actually found a bunch of hobo fonts out there, but too perfect. Also found hobo sign gifs that were interesting - lots hand drawn and scanned in. One especially looked interesting - looked like it had been drawn with chalk so it wasn't a solid line. Cool project Matt!


----------



## eske silver

Awesome! Me and @baphungle think the design/idea is awesome!
But no rep for the rubbertramps? Poopoo!


----------



## landpirate

eske karl said:


> But no rep for the rubbertramps? Poopoo!


It's got roads down the left and right sides for the rubber tramps and rail tracks at the top and bottom for the train hoppers. It's an equal opportunities bandana!


----------



## iSTEVEi

Top one looks rad as it is


----------



## MEOW

Does the suggested 10$ price tag go to the website donation?


----------



## autumn

I don't know about adding squat the planet in there. It'd be nice to get the site some extra exposure but I don't want to pay to basically advertise for you on my neck. Although I absolutely wouldn't mind if it's subtler than a gigantic "SQUATTHEPLANET.COM"

Either way I'll buy one


----------



## Hylyx

Love it! 
How about a squat key, since it is for squat the planet? Haha, maybe you could make one of those pictogram puzzles to represent StP. 

Also, someone I may or may not know made these bandannas a few years back. https://www.etsy.com/listing/85228426/ows-bandana-black
They have a bunch of useful info around the border, ACLU and NLG numbers, and other good tips. Maybe we could think of a few specific to travelling and put them on there? I always like my things to be as utilitarian as possible...

Definitely in for at least one!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Count me in for one. And count one more vote for stp being in there somewhere.

I also agree with whoever suggested more subtlety in the anarcho-alcoholic stuff


----------



## Carmelita

Hell yeah lookin good! Im in for one or two for sure. Im at the same place as ^ TheWindAndRain ^, up one for STP on it, up one for incognito political symbols.


----------



## terminal filth

Whatever you do, please don't put squattheplanet.com on it in bold or large letters, as someone else mentioned it would sorta detract from the essence I think you're going for and give it somewhat of a walking advertisement or brand aesthetic.


----------



## Matt Derrick

terminal filth said:


> Whatever you do, please don't put squattheplanet.com on it in bold or large letters, as someone else mentioned it would sorta detract from the essence I think you're going for and give it somewhat of a walking advertisement or brand aesthetic.



Haha I actually never intended to put any kind of plug for StP, since I figured it would speak for itself and folks can tell anyone that wants to know where they got it.

If I did put a plug, it would probably be a tiny "www.squattheplanet.com" along the edge on one side.



Helyx said:


> Love it!
> How about a squat key, since it is for squat the planet? Haha, maybe you could make one of those pictogram puzzles to represent StP.
> 
> Also, someone I may or may not know made these bandannas a few years back. https://www.etsy.com/listing/85228426/ows-bandana-black
> They have a bunch of useful info around the border, ACLU and NLG numbers, and other good tips. Maybe we could think of a few specific to travelling and put them on there? I always like my things to be as utilitarian as possible...
> 
> Definitely in for at least one!



Ha, I've totally seen that bandana before its pretty great. It would be cool to have some kind of neat info on it like that but it would most likely be just a little too much/too crowded.

I still like the idea of putting a map on the back, but that's twice as much paint, work, etc. And I want to make sure the first run is a high a quality as possible before I start going buck wild with crazy ideas  

Oh, and what do you mean buy a squat key? You mean like a water key? Or a crowbar?



MEOW said:


> Does the suggested 10$ price tag go to the website donation?



I'll definitely be using part of it to pay server costs, but this is a mostly for-profit venture, since there's a lot of stuff I need before I start school. If you're asking if purchases will show up on the donation meter, probably not. I mean, you *could* donate 10 bucks then send me a pm with where you want your bandanna sent.


----------



## Boneless

Think you could post one to Australia?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Boneless said:


> Think you could post one to Australia?


i don't mind shipping internationally, but keep in mind you'll have to pay for shipping, which may be expensive or take a long time. i can't imagine it would take that long though, it's just a piece of cloth


----------



## Hylyx

Crowbar or water key, either way. Something squat-related, anyway.


----------



## tobepxt

i like the ideas so far. the first design is cool, but i think the symbols should be a bit smaller and slightly more hand drawn looking. putting "squat the planet" on it would be cool, but imo there's no reason to put ".com" on it. anyway i like what i see. wish i had some input for ya. i'll be sure to get one once you finish them up.


----------



## creature

But.... but...

there's.. there's no rainbows or butterflys!!


----------



## ellilis

This is so awesome that this is going to happen! I like how you made the vertical borders into roads: nice way to incorporate it! I'm happy to "hand draw" in the symbols in illustrator if it's any help, not that I imagine the task is too difficult


----------



## Matt Derrick

ellilis said:


> This is so awesome that this is going to happen! I like how you made the vertical borders into roads: nice way to incorporate it! I'm happy to "hand draw" in the symbols in illustrator if it's any help, not that I imagine the task is too difficult



actually, could you? i'm a total illustrator noob, and my circle a/squat sign aren't coming out too well:







for anyone reading this, this isn't an official design, i'm just testing to see what various things look like on it... but of course, feel free to let me know what you think!


----------



## Matt Derrick

@ellilis how do you get those neat wavy lines that make it look hand drawn? i've been mostly copying and pasting your previous lines and manipulating them to where they need to be.


----------



## ellilis

Matt Derrick said:


> @ellilis how do you get those neat wavy lines that make it look hand drawn? i've been mostly copying and pasting your previous lines and manipulating them to where they need to be.


I drew em in so they'd look hand-drawn  Just preferred that style to straight. You did great in however you manipulated the road and whatnot.  I can make the symbols you have here (anarchy etc) in ellilis-hand-drawn-style for sake of consistency and send em on?


----------



## Matt Derrick

ellilis said:


> I drew em in so they'd look hand-drawn  Just preferred that style to straight. You did great in however you manipulated the road and whatnot.  I can make the symbols you have here (anarchy etc) in ellilis-hand-drawn-style for sake of consistency and send em on?



that would be fucking fantastic. i'm even worse at drawing with my hands (than in illustrator)


----------



## Evie217

Yup I need that in my life. It's a great idea!


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, so here's an update, with things arranged a bit better, and with the new A's and N's done by @ellilis :







As you can see, thanks to ellilis the corner designs look much nicer now!

Right now I'm thinking about leaving the liquor bottles as-is, since i haven't really found anything that looks quite as good. I also like the sailboats a lot... so i might leave those on the corners and we'll fill in the blank spots with more symbols. can anyone recommend any?

@landpirate , i think a skull/crossbones would be good still, can you help me a find a vector art version that would fit?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Actually, right after I posted this, i found some pirate flag images that i thought were pretty cool, so i did this:






I like most of it so far, and it's finally starting to look a little more filled out. What do you think?


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Fucking gorgeous. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Just lost my last bandana to the depths of tablerock lake


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, one more and i'm done for the day... i updated the hobo symbols to give them a more 'hand drawn' look:


----------



## TheWindAndRain

top right jolly roger is the best one, i like the hourglass underneath it as well, I was actually thinking of suggesting that. bottom left skeleton is great too.

not digging the top left one for some reason.


----------



## ellilis

TheWindAndRain said:


> top right jolly roger is the best one, i like the hourglass underneath it as well, I was actually thinking of suggesting that. bottom left skeleton is great too.
> 
> not digging the top left one for some reason.


Same here, looking good though for sure!


----------



## crow jane

I liked it before all the pirate stuff, but it was a little asymmetrical with the two boats on the left side


----------



## crow jane

ellilis' original one is the best though, IMHO


----------



## Trvshwvng

Top one for sure!


----------



## notOK

Dig it, but with the caveat that it looks like a harbor with all them sailboats. Maybe a bicycle/motorcycle in the mix? Or/and a van/rv (I do see those roads on the borders)?


----------



## Matt Derrick

notOK said:


> Dig it, but with the caveat that it looks like a harbor with all them sailboats. Maybe a bicycle/motorcycle in the mix? Or/and a van/rv (I do see those roads on the borders)?



oh yeah, i have some bicycle ideas, i'll work on those next. i also might take the pirate out on the left top...


----------



## Matt Derrick

small update for today. i'm thinking about getting rid of all but one of the boats, and filling in the blanks with more icons that represent different forms of travel.


----------



## Trvshwvng

I think this is the best one thus far.


----------



## terminal filth

Yeah, this is definitely the best so far. From the looks of it, I'd definitely buy one, actually probably buy a few for friends and just for backup.


----------



## Boneless

Yeah, way better


----------



## Trvshwvng

Best one so far. Keep em coming!


----------



## 614 crust

I would like the one with squatter symbols in it if you would replace the anarchy symbols with something else.
I'm not a teenager anymore.


----------



## Trvshwvng

Wow I forgot I said I liked it the first time. Thanks Lady Bligh rum.


----------



## ellilis

I think it's pretty tough to get it perfect for everyone, theres a lot of diversity with us here (which is great!) Some of us rubber tramp, some ride the rails, some prefer biking it or sailing, some love to drink, some never touch drugs or alcohol, etc. This seems like its coming along pretty good for being kind of a coming-together of the whole STP community. 
Two thoughts: if we're taking out some sailboats, maybe throw in a dog for the literal-or-not road dog in its place? Or possibly bring back a dumpster or trash can? Just two thoughts, I'm happy to draw em up if needed.
Okay, I'm off my box now. 

Also that bike in the bottom is awesome


----------



## LeftCoast

Really liking the anarchism in the bandana. Gotta stay true!


----------



## CaptainCassius

I want one!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

So, since you can do it, if I'm not too late... For the outer edge stuff. Make an E somewhere along with the stylize A or a hammer and sickle. Cuz then you can wear it however you want instead of have only 2 options


----------



## Thorne

Doing a bandana is a good idea, most people want to do t-shirts. This is more unique.


----------



## hobotrucker

Very interesting project! I will definitely be after a couple of these once they're ready. As some of the other folks have suggested, I would definitely add STP to the design. In fact, I would have it where it went across my forehead when folded up and worn this way.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith

Maybe a small tribute to our most loyal rd's the four-legged ones that share their love, protection, and warmth (often litterally).


----------



## Matt Derrick

Kittwoopsiessmith said:


> Maybe a small tribute to our most loyal rd's the four-legged ones that share their love, protection, and warmth (often litterally).



aww, that's so sweet. i think an image of a dog would be great.


----------



## hobotrucker

A road "dog" literally makes sense. I was on the tracks one day back in '03 when I met this white and black border collie that just wouldn't shoo away for anything. Because I was close to farm land, I figured he must be someone's loyal companion. However, he had no collar and wouldn't be swayed after I showed him a little affection. That night, I set up camp and he stayed with me. A group of menacing bats showed up and were swarming down towards the tent. The dog went crazy, even snapping at a few of them and they eventually left. Next day, I started walking and the dog continued behind with no looking back. I decided if the dog wouldn't stop following me, I would allow him to be my new friend and travel along. Sure enough, he stayed by my side and we continued down the tracks for a few days and later became my best friend. I named him hobo as the meeting spot fit and we traveled for many a mile together.


----------



## Ristoncor

I definitely like the top one better, but with the symbols (squat/anar) not so big?


----------



## Ross

I think it's looking good (the latest update).


----------



## Art101

Liking it count me in.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Maybe have a circle heart and peace sign instead of just the squatters rights and anarchy so its different on every corner. Or circle E if those are too hippy.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Okay! new version of the design up! Thanks to @ellilis we now have an awesome dumpster image as well as a bindle stick! also:



Kittwoopsiessmith said:


> Maybe a small tribute to our most loyal rd's the four-legged ones that share their love, protection, and warmth (often litterally).



thanks to @ellilis ' awesome adobe illustrator skills, we now have a sweet looking doggie in there!



Fox Spirit said:


> Maybe have a circle heart and peace sign instead of just the squatters rights and anarchy so its different on every corner. Or circle E if those are too hippy.



I've been thinking of something like that, but in order for it to work, we'd need a 4th symbol as well. the circle E came to mind, but i'm not totally sold on a the peace sign, so we'd have to come up with something else.

*As you can see, it's looking pretty close to finished.* As always I'd like to get your input on this and see what you think! we techincally still have room for 2 or so images if we remove some of the duplicates, so if you have any ideas, let me know!


----------



## GinGin

I like that last design but I'm not really feeling the anarchy an squatter symbol. I feel like if they were the gears as originally designed it would be the best. Trains, bikes, cars, and boats( sailboats too maybe?) all have gears anyways so I think I would be a simple and somewhat "unifying", if you will, motif everyone can get behind. Also not really feeling the stp being on it, like others said before, I'd feel like a walking billboard. The map on the back would definitely be a cool addition tho. Just throwing this out there too it might be cool to have a blank rectangle the owner could stitch their name in. Pretty cool regardless tho


----------



## DocRoberts

GinGin said:


> I like that last design but I'm not really feeling the anarchy an squatter symbol. I feel like if they were the gears as originally designed it would be the best. Trains, bikes, cars, and boats( sailboats too maybe?) all have gears anyways so I think I would be a simple and somewhat "unifying", if you will, motif everyone can get behind.


This, the map, and a small nameplate are particularly interesting ideas. The map would provide an especially interesting touch. Though, if you were to include the odd free space here and there, it could be a spot for those you've met to stick their name in.

Then again, they could do that anywhere.


----------



## Sip

Man, can't believe I haven't commented on this yet. Really loving the bandanna, Matt. Can't think of much I'd change. Looks like you have pretty much everything covered. I want one for damn sure.


----------



## eske silver

Nice lookin out with solidarity for all the bindlestiffs! lol
I love it, I think it's coming along nicely! The inner icons are a hoot! I ADORE the itty bitty dumpsters and the pup!
Definitely worth 10$ for me, especially if it helps the site!

The only thing I'd change is the corner icons /and how large they are;
I'm not especially inclined toward the anarchist philosphy, I'm more of an observer, lol. I don't disagree with the philosphy, it's jsut not for me, and now-a-days with anrchists being a so negatively high-profile, I wouldn't want to advertize the wrong ideas, walking around town :/
I don't know, I think there maybe be quite a few people like me (for myriad reasons concerning the corner icons), who might be thrown off from wearing the bandana because of them. 
Maybe bring back the bike gear icon in one corner, 
and a maybe a car wheel in another? Or a hoboglyph related to squatting?

I'm definitely going to folding it with the W symbol facing out, cause I'm a snob and the West Coast is the Best Coast.
I'd like me some wheel action on the West side, yadida? 
I know you've already got a gear on the W side, and a bike icon on the E side, though, but North or South could work, right?


----------



## Spooner

Awesome! when can I get one?


----------



## RnJ

Lookin' straight up KA.


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, so i'm loving a lot of the ideas, but i there's just too many to fit everything. so... i'm going to say we're just about done, with the exception that there seems to be a bit of debate about the corner images.

personally, i think a good comprimise might be to remove the circle a's and replace them with more circle n's. but, before i do anything, i figured i'd put it up to a poll. so everyone should go vote on the poll at the top of the thread. there's an option for those that want anarchies, no anarchies, bike gears, etc. so go vote!



Spooner said:


> Awesome! when can I get one?



as soon as we get this last issue settled, i'll start doing the initial printing. also, i'll be posting the adobe illustrator file up for anyone that wants to use it, modfiy it, or screen print it themselves


----------



## Matt Derrick

just a small update, while we're basically finished with the design, i'm about to move to portland (finally) so the actual printing will be delayed by a few/couple of weeks. i'll make a big announcement here though when they're ready.


----------



## eske silver

H̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶f̶u̶n̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶P̶o̶r̶t̶l̶a̶n̶d̶!̶ ̶:̶)̶
Screw Portland. That place sucks anyway.


----------



## CaptainCassius

each corner could have a different symbol. Squatters rights, Chaos arrows, Anarchy, and the Scales of Street Justice. just a thought.


----------



## Matt Derrick

by chaos arrows i assume you mean a chaos star? i'm not sure what a schales of street justice symbol looks like.


----------



## hellbilly freedom maine

awesome bud Im definitely into it. my only criticism id say maybe the corners are a little big and clean looking but overall id say that's a seriously bad ass piece of functional art and ill take a pile of em for sure when theyre done, for me and my dog and my goddamn outlaw hillbilly family up here in maine


----------



## hellbilly freedom maine

disreguard the big and clean comment, I was looking at the old design. perfect man, when you gonna take orders?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i gotta move to portland (from washington) this week, so as soon as i find a room to rent there i'll get all my supplies sent to me from my parent's house. i want to do it asap, but i think realistically it'll be maybe a month from now. i'll definitely be making an announcement in this thread and posting links on the frontpage/sidebar of stp. trust me, you won't miss it


----------



## eske silver

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## CaptainCassius

ya sorry i meant chaos star, and pretty much just some scales which is the usual symbol of justice but i think it might be cool to include that as a little thing to represent the road's justice. Seeing as how She's the governing body for most of us.


----------



## shabti

why not do a series of designs, and let people choose which one they want? I'll be posting about it in the obituaries, but on 8/30 my girlfriend was killed trying to hop a train while running from the cops high. We were both in recovery for drug use, so sporting little booze bottles in the design would automatically dissuade me from buying a bandana. Alcoholism and drug addiction are...well, I'll leave the impact of that on nomads for a different post. Point is, the website no-gods-no-masters.com gives options for different locations of the different designs you want, and I think that would be better. Personally, I'm a pretty hardcore bicyclist. The circle-a with the bike in it is a design I've got on multiple patches and t-shirts, would make a great bandana for me. Maybe someone else is better off with a boxcar and a 40oz. http://www.elpasotimes.com/latestnews/ci_26442014/woman-killed-saturday-central-el-paso-was-trying


----------



## Matt Derrick

shabti said:


> why not do a series of designs, and let people choose which one they want? I'll be posting about it in the obituaries, but on 8/30 my girlfriend was killed trying to hop a train while running from the cops high. We were both in recovery for drug use, so sporting little booze bottles in the design would automatically dissuade me from buying a bandana. Alcoholism and drug addiction are...well, I'll leave the impact of that on nomads for a different post. Point is, the website no-gods-no-masters.com gives options for different locations of the different designs you want, and I think that would be better. Personally, I'm a pretty hardcore bicyclist. The circle-a with the bike in it is a design I've got on multiple patches and t-shirts, would make a great bandana for me. Maybe someone else is better off with a boxcar and a 40oz. http://www.elpasotimes.com/latestnews/ci_26442014/woman-killed-saturday-central-el-paso-was-trying


I definitely understand where you're coming from unfortunately at the time right now I only have one screen available so I can only print one image at a time and this is kind of the first run of the image so I don't really have the option to do multiple designs at the moment but maybe at some point in the future that might be a possibility.

No gods no masters is a really big print shop they have really tons of really good so screening equipment and so they can afford to let people just customize whatever designs they want. Im literally just one guy in someone's living room with a couple of pieces of wood and some silk screening material and a little bit of paint so it its ultra DIY so that's why I can't really do more than one design right now.

I know the current design isnt perfect for everyone but it is what's most popular at the moment so this is what the first run will be. I'm definitely into making alternative designs though so keep the suggestions coming and once we get this first run done and get all the problems out of the way we'll be able to do different designs and hopefully make everyone happy [emoji1] 

Thank you to everyone for voting in the poll it's turned out way better and more interesting than I thought it would be and it really gave us a good idea of what the best image would be for this first run. For now we're going to keep the anarchy sign and squatter signs on each corner as seen in the last posted image. Getting these printed is at the top of my list of things to do once I move into a place here in Portland so as soon as it's ready to be sold I'll let everyone know!


----------



## sketchytravis

id like a plainish one like the first, but with the hand drawn squat n and instead of the a, putting a hand drawn get out fast with the arrows aiming in the corner (the circle with two arrows), catch out here, safe camp, and/or maybe bread and man with gun if you really don't want space

idk I kinda like em all though. I just kinda like it less cluttered and without the bike stuffs. (which is funny, I ride a lot of bikes)


----------



## jester108

i like the 2 circle a's, 2 squatter's rights design but i think you should keep the center design from the bike gear design i also agree with those who think that it should look a bit more hand drawn


----------



## nomad89

I know it's pretty late in the game, but I wanted to ask what material these would be printed on. I'm assuming it would be done on cotton due to cost but maybe there's some cheap synthetics out there? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wombatt

I love it this way


----------



## LeftCoast

I wish there was a way we could incorporate some corprate smashing type of stuff


----------



## Matt Derrick

nomad89 said:


> I know it's pretty late in the game, but I wanted to ask what material these would be printed on. I'm assuming it would be done on cotton due to cost but maybe there's some cheap synthetics out there? Just my 2 cents.



um... id have to double check. i think it's a blend of cotton with something else. honestly, i went with the cheapest deal i could find. the material is definitely good enough, but if someone could help me find a better distributor of black blank bandannas (preferably for $2/per piece or less) I'd sure appreciate it 

i'll have pics of the first run up in a few days.


----------



## LeftCoast

If you need help with distribution and logistics I can help you out mate.


----------



## Matt Derrick

such as? i think i only need fabric for future runs. has to be sewn on the sides though. right now i got 48 but ill need more after that.


----------



## Thought Criminal

I love the design. But I agree with the others, should roughen up the SR symbol and the A so they look more hand drawn. The clean lines stick out a little too much.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Small update, I got the frame finished today! My carpentry skills suck but it turned out pretty okay.

Tomorrow I'm going to start the emulsion process and burning the image into the screen.


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, latest update!

so... it's funny how things turn out when you actually print them out in real life as opposed to looking at it on a computer screen:






ignore the print quality, my printer was running out of ink.






so it seems that the bandanna fabric i got is actually 20 x 21 inches, and the design i've been working on is 22 x 22. also, as you can see, the current size of the circle n's and a's are waaaay too big. also, most of the other symbols are far too large as well.

so... i got a bit of reworking of the design to do. i gotta shrink the symbols, fill the space with more symbols and shrink everything slightly to fit the space of the bandanna fabric.

man, bandannas are a bitch! i'll have a new design up soon.


----------



## Thought Criminal

Dang, did you hand cut all of that with an exacto knife? I do stencils and the hardest are always the ones with lots of tiny details like that.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Nah it's gonna get printed on transparency and done via emultion fluid method of silk screening


----------



## dacraww

very cool. How much do you plan on selling them for?


----------



## Matt Derrick

dacraww said:


> very cool. How much do you plan on selling them for?



i think we're shooting for $10 + shipping. i'm going to post an update here hopefully later today!


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay folks here's the latest update. like i stated before, when going to print the symbols and road/tracks were way too huge, so i shrunk them down to a more reasonable size. this created a lot of blank space for more symbols, so a spent a few hours searching for some and came up with a few which you can see in the image below. at this rate, it looks like i'll need another 12 images to fill in the rest, and then we'll be ready to print. so if you have suggestions, please let me know! it took me several hours to find the 9 new images i put in, so i could really use the help 

now, as for printing... like i said before, i ordered about 50 black bandannas, but the quality wasn't that great, and they were cut weird (21 x 20 inches???) and so i decided to say fuck it, and eat the cost, cause the fabric just isn't up to spec. in the interest of time and trying to make these available as soon as possible, i've decided to pony up the $360 (+shipping) it'll take to have a real screen printer print this on proper fabric (and in the correct size ).

so... as soon as i can get the design done, i'm sending it out to print. when it gets back i'll start taking orders. the more ideas you give me, the sooner the design will be finished!

So enough talk, here's the latest version:


----------



## wombatt

Microcosm is owned and operated by rapists and because of that reason I think you should not include that symbol. Some other images that could be cool to put on could be little rucksacks or a wheelchair squat sign (I know there are already 2 squat related images but whatever) or perhaps a thumbs up (for the hitchhiker folk). Just my two cents


----------



## hellbilly freedom maine

idk about the four symbols on the right bud, they look real clean and don't fit really, plus man.....im a outlaw I cant wear a bunny. also two cents


----------



## Matt Derrick

wombatt said:


> Microcosm is owned and operated by rapists and because of that reason I think you should not include that symbol. Some other images that could be cool to put on could be little rucksacks or a wheelchair squat sign (I know there are already 2 squat related images but whatever) or perhaps a thumbs up (for the hitchhiker folk). Just my two cents


Yeah, I don't know the whole story but I heard the main (former?) owner was accused of that... But what symbol are you referring to? I didn't realize I'd borrowed something from microcosm...


----------



## Matt Derrick

wombatt said:


> Microcosm is owned and operated by rapists and because of that reason I think you should not include that symbol. Some other images that could be cool to put on could be little rucksacks or a wheelchair squat sign (I know there are already 2 squat related images but whatever) or perhaps a thumbs up (for the hitchhiker folk). Just my two cents


Not to get too off subject here, but from what I understand of that situation it's pretty unfair to say the whole operation is owned by rapists because of the actions of one person. I'd be willing to bet that there are a lot of good, innocent people there who would resent that kind of blanket statement. Just sayin' :-\


----------



## biometreker

when do you suppose these will be done and for sale? I want one! or two...


----------



## Deleted member 9332

hellbilly freedom maine said:


> idk about the four symbols on the right bud, they look real clean and don't fit really, plus man.....im a outlaw I cant wear a bunny. also two cents



hey, fuck you, man, goin' round sayin outlaws can't wear bunnies. what's your problem with bunnies?



Matt Derrick said:


> okay folks here's the latest update. like i stated before, when going to print the symbols and road/tracks were way too huge, so i shrunk them down to a more reasonable size. this created a lot of blank space for more symbols, so a spent a few hours searching for some and came up with a few which you can see in the image below. at this rate, it looks like i'll need another 12 images to fill in the rest, and then we'll be ready to print. so if you have suggestions, please let me know! it took me several hours to find the 9 new images i put in, so i could really use the help
> 
> now, as for printing... like i said before, i ordered about 50 black bandannas, but the quality wasn't that great, and they were cut weird (21 x 20 inches???) and so i decided to say fuck it, and eat the cost, cause the fabric just isn't up to spec. in the interest of time and trying to make these available as soon as possible, i've decided to pony up the $360 (+shipping) it'll take to have a real screen printer print this on proper fabric (and in the correct size ).
> 
> so... as soon as i can get the design done, i'm sending it out to print. when it gets back i'll start taking orders. the more ideas you give me, the sooner the design will be finished!
> 
> So enough talk, here's the latest version:
> 
> View attachment 17742



Although on the other hand that Guy Fawkes mask is a 100% no go, it looks bad on the bandana, and the mask isn't really a great symbol as it's been used by a group with pretty racist/sexist/homophobic tendencies from a website populated mostly by straight white males.


----------



## ellilis

Love the bolt cutter addition


----------



## kaichulita

It looks great so far with the symbols Matt!

As for the extra symbols, I think it's going to be hard to find more to fill in the empty space so maybe make the bandana look something like this?






The little designs spaced out around in a circle could be the symbols and then you could fill the space with a cool abstract design. The four corners and the middle would be replaced with the symbols you already have. Hope this helps.


----------



## nomad89

I think the finalized design looks kickass. So glad to see this project is finally coming to fruition. I'll definitely be ordering one.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Against the Guy Fawkes mask.


> Displeased with the decline of Catholicism in the UK, he decided to blow up parliament.



Do we really want to promote religious extremism?


----------



## nomad89

Raskolnikov said:


> Against the Guy Fawkes mask.
> _Pissed with the decline of Catholicism in the UK, he decided the solution was to blow up parliament._​Do we really want to promote religious extremism?


While I understand the historical significance of Guy Fawkes, I feel like the modern usage of the mask has more to do with subverting unjust governments and (more specifically) is a reference to Anonymous and other groups of activists fighting for social justice.


----------



## Kal

Looks good could use a thumb for the hitchhikers and a freight train on the tracks would be cool. How do I order one and how much does it and when can I order one?


----------



## Matt Derrick

nomad89 said:


> While I understand the historical significance of Guy Fawkes, I feel like the modern usage of the mask has more to do with subverting unjust governments and (more specifically) is a reference to Anonymous and other groups of activists fighting for social justice.



yep. what he said.



kaichulita said:


> The little designs spaced out around in a circle could be the symbols and then you could fill the space with a cool abstract design. The four corners and the middle would be replaced with the symbols you already have. Hope this helps.



I'll play around and see if I can come up with something. My Illustrator skills are limited 



ellilis said:


> Love the bolt cutter addition



thanks, i was hoping you'd like that 



Kal said:


> Looks good could use a thumb for the hitchhikers



ok, i think i got a good one in there now. i'm working on the train.



Kal said:


> How do I order one and how much does it and when can I order i'one?



i'm hoping to finish the design in the next 2-3 days. i'm guessing perhaps about 2 weeks after that i'll have the finished product in hand ready to sell. so hopefully, middle of november they'll be ready?


----------



## benjysirois

kaichulita said:


> It looks great so far with the symbols Matt!
> 
> As for the extra symbols, I think it's going to be hard to find more to fill in the empty space so maybe make the bandana look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little designs spaced out around in a circle could be the symbols and then you could fill the space with a cool abstract design. The four corners and the middle would be replaced with the symbols you already have. Hope this helps.



I agree! Otherwise the bandana seems a little dry and empty. Let's focus on picking the main highlights of course but once that is done it'd be excellent to fill out the pattern with some classic mandala/paisley bandana patterns. Looks great already though! In the transfer it'll look a little less polished looking and way more badass! 

I have to say though...the star at the top looks a little hokey. Sorta reminds me of a tattoo from the dollar store. Just my thoughts! Everything looking great otherwise.


----------



## Art101

Would be nice to see a old steam loco or a caboose,just my idea otherwise pretty good will def be wanting one.


----------



## buffalobill

A jack knife would be just the right addition aswell as a zippo and they could be really close to each other as if you were to pull them out of your pocket but opened .you k ow what im saying? But could be. Alittle childish who knows haha


----------



## Thought Criminal

Maybe a Union Pacific Shield? Sans the name though, that wouldn't really fit too well.


----------



## DonnyDerelict

I don't remember where I saw it, but I came across a little upside-down stick-possum with X's for eyes. I thought that would be neat as fuck for the bandana coz me and a few of my friends eat roadkill. 

Ooh, and those little dead Jesus fish are always funny.


----------



## xRENx

sorry a little late on the comment but correct me if i'm wrong, i thought the bunny holding the wrench was for animal liberation? it doesn't get more outlaw then that! when liberating bunnies becomes outlawed, only outlaws will liberate bunnies haha. anyway looks badass matt, not for me though but its still badass


----------



## Spooner

Matt Derrick said:


> okay folks here's the latest update. like i stated before, when going to print the symbols and road/tracks were way too huge, so i shrunk them down to a more reasonable size. this created a lot of blank space for more symbols, so a spent a few hours searching for some and came up with a few which you can see in the image below. at this rate, it looks like i'll need another 12 images to fill in the rest, and then we'll be ready to print. so if you have suggestions, please let me know! it took me several hours to find the 9 new images i put in, so i could really use the help
> 
> now, as for printing... like i said before, i ordered about 50 black bandannas, but the quality wasn't that great, and they were cut weird (21 x 20 inches???) and so i decided to say fuck it, and eat the cost, cause the fabric just isn't up to spec. in the interest of time and trying to make these available as soon as possible, i've decided to pony up the $360 (+shipping) it'll take to have a real screen printer print this on proper fabric (and in the correct size ).
> 
> so... as soon as i can get the design done, i'm sending it out to print. when it gets back i'll start taking orders. the more ideas you give me, the sooner the design will be finished!
> 
> So enough talk, here's the latest version:
> 
> View attachment 17742


can I send you the money now while I have some on paypal?


----------



## MirrorLamp

I think it looks fine with the blank spaces. The way people are gonna wear it you wouldn't be able to see half the symbols anyway. And the emptiness gives it a minimalistic beauty, like a black flag fluttering in the breeze.

I'm also highly opposed to the Guy Fawkes mask because come on man, that shit is weak. Why don't you put a bitcoin symbol while your at it? That'll show "the man".


----------



## MirrorLamp

Although, if you really want to fill that shit with symbols, you might consider the IWW logo. They're a pretty good organization, and a lot of their early members were hobos, so it's relevant. You might wanna shoot them an email to see if it's cool though.


----------



## stefanib123

The right hand lower corner makes it look unbalanced with the extra symbols in it. The other 3 corners need a little something, maybe? Maybe filling in with the paisley/mandela/whatever would fix that. 

I would buy it like it is, though!


----------



## Matt Derrick

MirrorLamp said:


> I think it looks fine with the blank spaces. The way people are gonna wear it you wouldn't be able to see half the symbols anyway. And the emptiness gives it a minimalistic beauty, like a black flag fluttering in the breeze.
> 
> I'm also highly opposed to the Guy Fawkes mask because come on man, that shit is weak. Why don't you put a bitcoin symbol while your at it? That'll show "the man".



i'm actually extremely pro both anonymous _and _bitcoin. if you knew anything about bitcoin, you'd know that it was _specifically _created to overthrow the power of governments over the economy; so yes, it's "showing the man".

that said, i don't really feel like it fits the design of the bandana, but i threw it in there just to see what people think, so i do appreciate the feedback.



MirrorLamp said:


> Although, if you really want to fill that shit with symbols, you might consider the IWW logo. They're a pretty good organization, and a lot of their early members were hobos, so it's relevant. You might wanna shoot them an email to see if it's cool though.



not a terrible idea... if i had to guess, i'm fairly sure there's no copyright on that symbol (or it's public domain).



stefanib123 said:


> The right hand lower corner makes it look unbalanced with the extra symbols in it. The other 3 corners need a little something, maybe? Maybe filling in with the paisley/mandela/whatever would fix that.
> 
> I would buy it like it is, though!



i appreciate that! the reason the rest is blank is because it's a work in progress, so we're trying to come up with ideas to fill the blank parts 

current plans:

i think i'm gonna nuke the guy fawks mask, just because i don't think it quite fits the theme (although i'm a little bit disappointed to hear so many mis-interpretations of that symbol). i'm also going to take out the nautical star, cause it doesn't fit that well either.

i'll find a replacement for the star, then one or two more symbols then probably just repeat it over the rest of the bandana, then it'll be done. i'll post up an image of the final product before printing it.



Spooner said:


> can I send you the money now while I have some on paypal?



i want to say yes, but i want to be sure that this is a 100% ready to go product before i start taking anyone's money, just in case something happens. i'm in a pretty big time crunch right now since i'm moving to austin on december 2nd, have two networking certification exams to pass, this project and a ton of other stp stuff.

so, gimme just a few more days to make sure i can pull this all off and get these bandanas to you before i move.


----------



## MirrorLamp

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm actually extremely pro both anonymous _and _bitcoin. if you knew anything about bitcoin, you'd know that it was _specifically _created to overthrow the power of governments over the economy; so yes, it's "showing the man".
> 
> that said, i don't really feel like it fits the design of the bandana, but i threw it in there just to see what people think, so i do appreciate the feedback.



Yeah, I know about bitcoins. It's more than a little idealistic to think they're going to do away with government interference in the economy.

I'm not /against/ anonymous or bitcoin per se, it's that they've become strongly associated with greasy right libertarians. 

Not that their inclusion would dissuade me from buying the bandana, obviously I'm not going to agree with all the symbols, but I figured I'd give my two cents.


----------



## Matt Derrick

MirrorLamp said:


> Yeah, I know about bitcoins. It's more than a little idealistic to think they're going to do away with government interference in the economy.
> 
> I'm not /against/ anonymous or bitcoin per se, it's that they've become strongly associated with greasy right libertarians.
> 
> Not that their inclusion would dissuade me from buying the bandana, obviously I'm not going to agree with all the symbols, but I figured I'd give my two cents.



fair enough.


----------



## DeVonte Evans

How about something music related?


----------



## Matt Derrick

DeVonte Evans said:


> How about something music related?



that's a good idea, i'll start looking for something to represent that...


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

I am definitely interested, please keep me up to date and a price...These will be rad. ::bag::


----------



## Finns Phillips

This bandanna Ricks great art I would buy one plus the anarcho black is right on


----------



## Finns Phillips

There should be a lightbulb for the idea and a wrench for he work in there somewhere


----------



## soodoenim

I wouldn't mind seeing a Food Not Bombs Carrot-Fist in the mix there. That, and maybe a chicken.


----------



## Matt Derrick

so, i came up with this addition that kind of filled things in pretty well. it's a border of mountains, which fills in the black space pretty well, and i'll probably be adding in some clouds and stuff too. i'm also going to add a train and guitar in there somewhere, so it'll almost be done. i wanted to get everyone's opinions though on the mountains, because it's an image from getty images so i gotta pay like 15 bucks for it. so before i start dropping money i wanted to see if it's something ya'll would like:






oh, also, in this version i removed the liquor bottles. keep in mind the mountains are low res versions of the actual image, and i just slapped them in to give you all an example of what they'll look like, obviously the finished product will not have the mountains cut off at the bottom, etc. anyways, mountains or no mountains? what do you think?


----------



## DeVonte Evans

I dig the mountains. Maybe a picture of the Appalachians on the right and the Rockies on the left, clouds on top and bottom.


----------



## DeVonte Evans

Also, maybe you should upload a legend to define the symbols, because honestly, I don't know what a third of these things mean, haha.


----------



## MirrorLamp

The mountains look too realistic, they don't really fit. You should get someone to hand draw them, I think it'll fit better and you'll save money.


----------



## Kal

Looks good just add the train. I really like the mountains.


----------



## Matt Derrick

DeVonte Evans said:


> I dig the mountains. Maybe a picture of the Appalachians on the right and the Rockies on the left, clouds on top and bottom.



that's interesting, they'll definitely be unique when i'm finished.



DeVonte Evans said:


> Also, maybe you should upload a legend to define the symbols, because honestly, I don't know what a third of these things mean, haha.



ha, i'll make a list when it's all done 



MirrorLamp said:


> The mountains look too realistic, they don't really fit. You should get someone to hand draw them, I think it'll fit better and you'll save money.





Kal said:


> Looks good just add the train. I really like the mountains.



yes, the train is coming 

i know it's kinda hard to see right now, but the mountains _are _hand drawn, but due to the extremely low resolution of the example image i 'borrowed' from the getty images website (and then blew up 1000% to fit) it's super pixelated and hard to make out. the full resolution image will be a vector image that can be stretched out to fit without losing any detail.

*some thoughts on placing orders...*

so, i'm thinking about doing a small crowdfund (gofundme?) to take pre-orders. my thinking on this is that i only have about 500 bucks to my name right now, and i need that to pay rent next month, so it's kinda hard for me to risk 400 bucks on printing these... the way i figure it, if we can get 40 orders placed for $10 bucks each, that'll cover the printing costs, and everyone can get a bandana. i'll also have some leftover to sell and give away in some contests and whatnot. does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## DeVonte Evans

Hell yeah man, that sounds good. I'm broke as shit, but I'll find a way to get $10. Gofundme works really well for stuff like this.


----------



## Smell The Magic

Will you be posting to the UK?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Smell The Magic said:


> Will you be posting to the UK?



sure, i don't mind, it might be an extra couple of bucks though.


----------



## nomad89

Matt Derrick said:


> *some thoughts on placing orders...*
> 
> so, i'm thinking about doing a small crowdfund (gofundme?) to take pre-orders. my thinking on this is that i only have about 500 bucks to my name right now, and i need that to pay rent next month, so it's kinda hard for me to risk 400 bucks on printing these... the way i figure it, if we can get 40 orders placed for $10 bucks each, that'll cover the printing costs, and everyone can get a bandana. i'll also have some leftover to sell and give away in some contests and whatnot. does this sound like a good idea?



I think that's a really good idea.


----------



## wombatt

The heart bike gear is microcosm and actually there are two other people affiliated with that organization. Sorry I didn't really reply for a while


----------



## Matt Derrick

wombatt said:


> The heart bike gear is microcosm and actually there are two other people affiliated with that organization. Sorry I didn't really reply for a while



they might print patches of it, but i very much doubt it's the 'symbol of microcosm' or that they have _any _kind of copyright over it. if you can prove otherwise, let me know, but until then i'm going to keep it.


----------



## Xan

what about a banjo instead of with a the guitar


----------



## Matt Derrick

*UPDATE: CLICK HERE to be taken to the order page or send your paypal payment to [email protected]! don't forget to send me your address! Each bandana is $10, shipping included (international please add $3). Once we raise the $300 needed to print these, I'll be shipping them out to you asap!*

ok, after a long day or working on this, here's the latest version. as you can see it's very close to being finished. i added the mountains, and there's no longer any blank spaces. if you think i should change any of the symbols, let me know:







I added a moon and stars to the mountains on the left, and a sun and clouds to the mountains on the right. added a guitar and violin, replaced the molotov with a train, made the line thickness of the A's and N's thinner... i think that's it.

the only two symbols i'm not super in love with at this point is the campfire, and the 'travel is rebellion...' logo, since that's an unfinished stp logo i'm still working on. so that may or may not be in the final product:




but, we're about 95% done. opinions?


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk

What about instead of the campfire the boho symbol fo "here's the place" or a good place to hang out or something? But that could be too simple


----------



## TheWindAndRain

I like the idea of the campfire but that particular symbol sucks. The fist and bunny on the top left im not digging either.

Other than that this is a fucking phenomenal bandana. I love the mountains and bolt cutters. Ill buy several of these.


----------



## Deleted member 9332

Yeah, this looks badass! im fuckin pumped to get one of these.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'm now taking orders through gofundme:

scratch that. it's too confusing taking money in multiple places, so we're taking payments for the bandanas through paypal only, using the donation button (or you can send it via email to StP's paypal email account, [email protected]). and of course, make sure to PM or email me your mailing address!

and just to let folks know, i believe i previously stated that the majority of the money was going to be used for my school stuff, but since that all fell through back in september, i would like to let everyone know that i plan to use the majority of the money for StP related projects. mainly, i'd like to create an StP radio station that anyone can contribute tracks to. I'll post more info about that later, but just so everyone knows, any profits from this campaign will be going back into StP itself.

even if you can't afford or aren't interested in a bandana, please take just a moment to post to your facebook, twitter, etc, and let all your friends/family know about this project. we need to sell 45 bandanas at $10 a piece to make up the costs of printing 100 bandanas, so I could use all the help I can get in letting everyone know about this fundraising campaign!

if you're ordering a bandana internationally, please add a few extra bucks for international shipping (3-4 bucks?)!

oh, and last thing, keep in mind that this would make a cool gift for someone for the holiday season, etc, blah blah blah, bah humbug (<--not an xmas fan).


----------



## Matt Derrick

oh, so i just realized that gofundme doesn't use paypal (they use 'we pay'), so if you'd like to order a bandana using paypal, simply use the donation button on the right hand side of the front page of the website. make sure to send me a pm with your mailing address!


----------



## nomad89

bleh, just saw your post right after I posted, ignore this one

I sent money via 'gofundme' and PM'd you my address on StP. Is that kosher or would it have made more sense to send my address on the other site?


----------



## TheWindAndRain

How much is shipping? Ill take 3 through paypal. You can mail them general delivery once I know when you sre shipping them and where ill be


----------



## Matt Derrick

nomad89 said:


> bleh, just saw your post right after I posted, ignore this one
> 
> I sent money via 'gofundme' and PM'd you my address on StP. Is that kosher or would it have made more sense to send my address on the other site?



that's fine, as long as i have your address somewhere, i'll make sure you get it 



TheWindAndRain said:


> How much is shipping? Ill take 3 through paypal. You can mail them general delivery once I know when you sre shipping them and where ill be



doh! i knew i was forgetting something! shipping is included! but since i'm cutting the costs kinda close, i'm going to raise the donation goal to $500, so we can make sure that cost is covered, and so i can get these all out to you before xmas.


----------



## Matt Derrick

TheWindAndRain said:


> You can mail them general delivery once I know when you sre shipping them and where ill be



no problem let me know when you send me the money and i'll make a note to hold them until you're ready to have them mailed to you!


----------



## Kal

Matt Derrick said:


> oh, so i just realized that gofundme doesn't use paypal (they use 'we pay'), so if you'd like to order a bandana using paypal, simply use the donation button on the right hand side of the front page of the website. make sure to send me a pm with your mailing address!


 Do you take money orders?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Kal said:


> Do you take money orders?



sure! send your money order to:

matt derrick
1500 Twin Lakes Rd
Cle Elum, WA 98922


----------



## ChrisKCMD

this looks great. I've been following the creation of this thing for months. i think it would be impossible to get us all to agree on every symbol on there. can't wait to order some!


----------



## MEOW

looks great, not digging the bunny but besides that i cant complain.
could i just mail you cash?


----------



## Matt Derrick

MEOW said:


> looks great, not digging the bunny but besides that i cant complain.
> could i just mail you cash?


You can certainly try. Send it (well concealed) to the address above.


----------



## kaichulita

That looks fucking awesome! 
I'm definitely going to order one


----------



## Lusovius

A campfire that looks a bit like this might fit better with the overall theme. Something that looks more drawn than a logo (refrencing landpirate's post on page one to back up my opinion)


landpirate said:


> could you make the circle A and Squatting sign look more 'hand drawn' like the rest of the design






(found on this site)
http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-f...n-vector-black-white-background-image39811825


----------



## Matt Derrick

Lusovius said:


> A campfire that looks a bit like this might fit better with the overall theme. Something that looks more drawn than a logo (refrencing landpirate's post on page one to back up my opinion)
> 
> View attachment 17775
> 
> (found on this site)
> http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-f...n-vector-black-white-background-image39811825


I agree that looks a lot better. I'll switch em out tomorrow.


----------



## dprogram

Maybe remove the bolt cutters? I don't think that particular symbol should be something associated with transient living. If I have to use those I don't wan't t broadcast it is all I'm saying.


----------



## dprogram

Oh. And crypto-currency. People should embrace it now.


----------



## shabti

just...like...that. Perfecto. I want to make a silk screen of that design. for because why? for because I live here:




in between two train tracks, with loads of hobos and working class peoples. and immigrants, and students, and....yeah. This hobo shelter heah, in teh picture. 

Matt, would you be down to sell screens of that design? You get moneys to support teh website, and I get the ability to make loads of bandanas for crusty dudes with no access to computers. Win win, yesh?


----------



## Smell The Magic

I just paid for two! Can't wait to rock them in England


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

As was said above, how many of these symbols have meanings? And what are they, if so? (just out of curiosity) 

And as people before said, the fire and the rabbit thing are iffy. Perhaps it's just me, but it seems a bit crowded. 

I like it, though.


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, so here's the latest.

i haven't replaced the fire image yet, but i will get to it soon. after that there will be no more edits to the design.

the main issue right now is that while the first day was pretty great, the pre-orders have pretty much gone into a nosedive. this presents a problem since we're no where near the $500 we were going for. so, i'm lowering the goal to $300. This will just barely give us enough funds to print 50 bandanas, that way everyone that pre-ordered gets one, and i can cover shipping.

if ya'll really want these bandanas, i really need everyone to start telling their friends and for more people to throw down money for pre-orders. if we can't raise the $300 bucks to do the minimum print run of 50, then all I can do is refund everyone's money... and at the current rate we're going at, things aren't looking too good.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk

Matt Derrick said:


> okay, so here's the latest.
> 
> i haven't replaced the fire image yet, but i will get to it soon. after that there will be no more edits to the design.
> 
> the main issue right now is that while the first day was pretty great, the pre-orders have pretty much gone into a nosedive. this presents a problem since we're no where near the $500 we were going for. so, i'm lowering the goal to $300. This will just barely give us enough funds to print 50 bandanas, that way everyone that pre-ordered gets one, and i can cover shipping.
> 
> if ya'll really want these bandanas, i really need everyone to start telling their friends and for more people to throw down money for pre-orders. if we can't raise the $300 bucks to do the minimum print run of 50, then all I can do is refund everyone's money... and at the current rate we're going at, things aren't looking too good.



Man i wish i could help more, but i just closed my bank to hit the road. I'll at least be able to drop another ten when i get to austin early december. Best of luck man!


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk

Though the screen printing offer may help funds, i'm sure you take pride in being the one to sell em. still something to think about i s'pose


----------



## landpirate

How much short of the $300 mark are we?


----------



## Matt Derrick

landpirate said:


> How much short of the $300 mark are we?



we're up to $140 bucks at the moment. you can see how much money was pitched in on the main page of StP:


----------



## landpirate

Matt Derrick said:


> we're up to $140 bucks at the moment. you can see how much money was pitched in on the main page of StP.


oh ok, yeah sorry I didn't realise that was all for bandanas. Ok, will see what I can rustle up. I'll at least pimp them to as many people as I can.


----------



## Luna san

Definitely throwing down as soon as I get some money ::joyful::
Also, the design is beyond amazing and it should stay the way it is


----------



## RnJ

Sorry, I'm going broke.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Luna san said:


> Definitely throwing down as soon as I get some money ::joyful::
> Also, the design is beyond amazing and it should stay the way it is



thank you! and just a reminder to folks, we just need 15 more people, so it's not impossible! just tell your friends or remind other StP'ers 



RnJ said:


> Sorry, I'm going broke.



it's all good man, when you can you can, when you can't you can't 

i'd cover the rest myself if i had the money :/


----------



## Matt Derrick

so... unfortunately it's been almost a month and we've only raised about 180 bucks out of the 300 dollar goal, so at this point i think it's time to throw in the towel.

i'm refunding everyone's money today, so if you don't get a refund let me know so i don't overlook anyone. sorry it didn't work out, but if folks want to print this on their own, i'll be putting the design up for download later today.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk

Matt Derrick said:


> so... unfortunately it's been almost a month and we've only raised about 180 bucks out of the 300 dollar goal, so at this point i think it's time to throw in the towel.
> 
> i'm refunding everyone's money today, so if you don't get a refund let me know so i don't overlook anyone. sorry it didn't work out, but if folks want to print this on their own, i'll be putting the design up for download later today.



Yo homie, keep the coin from me


----------



## Matt Derrick

Yoda said:


> Yo homie, keep the coin from me



thanks man, i really appreciate that.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

That's a shame. 

Is there not another route? You were going to print these yourself, right? Well are there no companies/private makers somewhere on the big 'ol internet who could do this for cheaper? Might not be as nice than doing it yourself, of course.


----------



## kidbob

wizehop said:


> What about having a few different styles or colours of bandanna's, as opposed to trying to jam every single aspect of all the lifestyles into one.



Im with wizehop on this
I dont drink often enough to justify a hooch bottle on my noggin.and ive never biked long distance.im not against gvmnt i just dont like the direction mines headed.but i do the anarchist thing and dont vote so i cant bitch too much.maybe if i voted it would make a differance..any way..im into steampunk and boats and trains and rubber and planes but i think all that jammed into a bandanna is a bit much.i will buy 3 or 4 of em from u especially if u make them more designed towards a specific style.id like to also add...bonnaroo makes bandanas that when folded certain ways..u get differant results.for instance..riding dirty face wearing bandana like a bandit u might see a jolly roger.or folded like willy nelsons u might read "squattheplanet"...u get what im tryin to say?


----------



## kidbob

I just realized im late....oh nose....


----------



## kidbob

And the end design was/is so bad ass.
i really wish this comes together in the near future


----------



## Matt Derrick

Lusovius said:


> A campfire that looks a bit like this might fit better with the overall theme. Something that looks more drawn than a logo (refrencing landpirate's post on page one to back up my opinion)
> 
> View attachment 17775
> 
> (found on this site)
> http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-f...n-vector-black-white-background-image39811825



ok. finally got around to adding this campfire image and it looks pretty great:







So this is the final version. I won't be making any other changes. Thank you to everyone for helping and giving your input on this, it really turned out great.

Unfortunately we weren't able to raise enough money to do a print run of these, so I've sent refunds to everyone that sent in money. If for some reason you haven't gotten a refund, please let me know. I kinda got screwed on some of the transaction fees, so @ellilis hasn't gotten her money back yet, but hopefully they should be the only one.

For anyone that's interested, I'm attaching the final version of the adobe illustrator file to this post. I'm licensing this under the Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 4.0 International License which means anyone can redistribute, remix, modify and use this file for their own purposes as long as it's not for commercial means. So feel free to print it out and make your own screen print if you like, or use it as a template to create a different bandana.


----------



## Gonx

Yoooooo I haven't been on here for a fucking minute but god damn, this thing is looking miles sexier from where it started (not that it looked bad to begin with, but damn) Good job matt! Sad you weren't able to raise enough money, I'd love to get my hands on a few of these guys. Thanks for uploading the original file. You should try again soon to get a batch done!

&&& if anyone does end up screen printing some, hit me up cause I'd love to throw down some cash for a few!


----------



## GabeNoscar

Why hasn't anyone made these. A old school screen set up is no more than 80$. Ink emulsion and screen. I have a one screen press stashed in Jackson Tennessee. Who ever wants to make these I'll throw in on the shipping to get it to you. Pretty sure it would be 25$ though. Has the screen light mounts screen arms . It will work no problem. Holla if you guys need it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Hey folks, for anyone that is still interested in these bandanas, I finally found a printing company capable of printing them for a reasonable price, but they just got back to me and said they are booked up until September! Fuck.

I would love to make these and I'm okay with putting down the money to make it happen, but I just can't find anyone that will print these. So, I need your help!

Any screen printer we get to print these has to have these three requirements.

must be able to print to within 1 inch of the border of the bandana (90% of printers will only print up to 2.5 inches, which will not fit our design).
must be able to print at a reasonable cost (i.e. $5 per bandana or less)
minimum batch must be 50 bandanas.
For anyone curious as to why I don't print it myself, I've tried more than 5-6 times now and it's really hard to do something that large (remember, a bandana is 22 in x 22 in; this isn't your average 8x11" print) and I just don't have the equipment (or time) to do it correctly. So we're going to need a professional screen printer for this.

I've looked high and wide, and Man vs Ink was my last hope (they're the ones booked until September), so if folks want to make this happen, help me find someone that can print these!


----------



## Kim Chee

Congratulations on that company being booked until September.

Sometimes, if a company can't service you they might recommend somebody who can.

I'm guessing requirement #3 is flexible, yes?

Are you willing/able to provide the bandannas?

Is this single color?

What format is the artwork in, can you provide the file?
(I looked earlier in the thread and found it)

I don't know much about screenprinting, but I have a grip on purchasing.


----------



## Kim Chee

GabeNoscar said:


> Why hasn't anyone made these. A old school screen set up is no more than 80$. Ink emulsion and screen. I have a one screen press stashed in Jackson Tennessee. Who ever wants to make these I'll throw in on the shipping to get it to you. Pretty sure it would be 25$ though. Has the screen light mounts screen arms . It will work no problem. Holla if you guys need it.



It it still available and in working condition?

Can you provide the manufacturer and model#?


----------



## kecleon

For printing check Alibaba if you don't mind getting them done in China (and waiting a month for shipping). Looks like there's a lot of suppliers that can do what you're looking for. Min order looks like it's around 50. $2/piece don't know if that includes shipping but doubt it would add much.


----------



## kokomojoe

I feel like screen printing could be ideal for these


----------



## RnJ

Just for the record, though, Matt, isn't September better than nothing? Are you able to get yourself in line for September just in case we don't find another solution before then? Or do you have to front the money for an order to get in line?


----------



## kidbob

So... Not really much help ..but my cuz Shannon is a custom fabric and design specialist. She has her business on fb MATT I told her what u wanted....one problem ...she does embroidery and vinyl.you can check her out on [email protected] ferguson custom design. She's located in tn just above huntsvill Alabama. They have a screen shop located there in park city as well. 
She's helpful and willing to give me a discount lol ...


----------



## Matt Derrick

kokomojoe said:


> I feel like screen printing could be ideal for these





Matt Derrick said:


> we're going to need a professional screen printer for this.



no kidding 



charmander said:


> For printing check Alibaba if you don't mind getting them done in China (and waiting a month for shipping). Looks like there's a lot of suppliers that can do what you're looking for. Min order looks like it's around 50. $2/piece don't know if that includes shipping but doubt it would add much.



i did come across that at one point, but i just don't think that would be ethical. the chances of those places _not_ being a sweatshop are pretty low.


----------



## Matt Derrick

kidbob said:


> .she does embroidery and vinyl.



unfortunately embroidery and vinyl are not what we're looking for (we need a screen printer) thanks for the offer though.



RnJ said:


> Just for the record, though, Matt, isn't September better than nothing? Are you able to get yourself in line for September just in case we don't find another solution before then? Or do you have to front the money for an order to get in line?



maybe? i don't know. i'll be on a bike tour in september, so maybe i could get them sent to the library in the slabs ahead of me. there's a lot of logistics i haven't mentioned yet, but i'll think about it and see if there's some way to work it out. maybe i can get them in the slabs and mail them out to people from there after the jambo.


----------



## eske silver

Matt!
One of my best friend's here in Oak works at a screen-printing shop. 
He dislikes his job immensely, and is a huge supporter of these kind of projects, so I'm sure we could a decent discount. lol
If not, I do have a few other friends and acquaintances who work at other shops in the bay area.

I'll give him the following info, and I downloaded the .ai file.


Matt Derrick said:


> must be able to print to within 1 inch of the border of the bandana (90% of printers will only print up to 2.5 inches, which will not fit our design).
> must be able to print at a reasonable cost (i.e. $5 per bandana or less)
> minimum batch must be 50 bandanas.
> 22 in x 22



Just pm/text me any other details they would need, and I can forward it all for an estimate.

I absolutely will kill someone, if I have to, to help see this project through


----------



## Fatboy

This is cool I want one when they are done.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i think what might happen is that I'll shell out the cash to get them printed, but unless we find another printer (besides man vs ink, which is booked up till sept) i'll have to have them sent out to me in the slabs and i'll probably give them away to people that come to the jambo.

also, for the curious, here's the final draft of the design:


----------



## RSTY802510

Let me know how I can get my hands on one dude


----------



## Meow Meow

What's the status on this?


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Id still be interested in getting my hands on one of these if they are available yet or still


----------



## Matt Derrick

Meow Meow said:


> What's the status on this?



we need to raise about $300 to print 50 of these. after that it might take a couple of months to print because the only company that will print them the way we want already has a wait list.


----------



## Matt Derrick

For anyone still watching this thread, I'm happy to announce that the StP Bandanas have finally been printed and are available for sale! Links to our Etsy shop along with the latest details can be found in this thread:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandanas-are-finally-a-reality.32002/


----------

